# Emirates Road Closure 28 Feb 2010



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Any update on the closure of Emirates Road in Dubai? Traffic seems to be extremely bad and the rumor mill seems to be running really wild!

Does anyone know the real reason why the road was really closed .... the whole stretch.... will this continue for the next few days? (months even)


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

|James| said:


> Any update on the closure of Emirates Road in Dubai? Traffic seems to be extremely bad and the rumor mill seems to be running really wild!
> 
> Does anyone know the real reason why the road was really closed .... the whole stretch.... will this continue for the next few days? (months even)


There was a report on Virgin Radio, unfortunately I didn't catch the reason of yesterday's disaster (the Emirates road towards Sharjah was totally blocked starting from Global Village when I was passing by the opposite direction). They mentioned that it is now open, so I assume it's ok. At least I was driving on Emirates road this morning and it was perfectly fine.


----------

